# Na bomba!



## Tritta

Bonjour,
Je cherche l'équivalent très argotique de cette expression en français dans le dialogue suivant (ce sont deux jeunes dans la région de Rome qui parlent):

- Come stai?
- Na bomba!

"Super bien" me semble faible.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour,
il me semble que "Super !" (avec l'intonation qui va avec) serait plus fort que "Super bien !".
Mais est-ce assez argotique ?


----------



## Garoubet

Vachement bien ou foutrement bien


----------



## Tritta

Merci à vous deux !


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour,

Je reviens à la charge, même 8 jours après, parce que la question me trottait dans la tête et je viens de penser à :

     "du tonnerre !"

Je souhaite signaler que "foutrement" est d'un registre de langue "délicat" - à utiliser avec précautions. Certains le qualifient de vulgaire. D'autres de très familier. Alors que "na bomba" me semble simplement argotique, pas susceptible d'offenser des oreilles délicates    Pour ma part, je ne l'utiliserais pas, alors que "vachement bien" (souvent prononcé "vach'ment bien") passe partout (mais ce n'est pas un language de "jeunes")

Je pense que l'équivalent de "na bomba", s'il s'agissait de qualifier un repas, une sortie, un film... serait "une tuerie".

Bonne journée !


----------



## Tritta

Bonjour ! Et merci une nouvelle fois. Très bonne idée. J'ai eu beau chercher, je n'avais rien trouvé d'autre.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Merci du retour !


----------



## K29CD

" *Impec !* " ou " *Impeccable !* " me semble aussi assez usité dans le langage courant français...


----------



## Tritta

Ah ! oui, c'est pas mal aussi. Merci beaucoup !!


----------



## K29CD

Di niente !


----------

